# Rock branch archery jan 28th & 29th



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 22, 2017)

This is our frist S.O.Y shoot sat Jan 28th , 8 am till 2:30 pm. Sun Jan 29th 12:30 till 2:30.  Come join us with a great weekend of archery.. spread the word and hope to see yall here... 
2969 Green Acres rd
Elberton,Ga 30635
Bobby 706-318-0610


----------



## Tadder (Jan 26, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 27, 2017)

this is a S.O.Y SHOOT.  course is set and looking good. hope to see yall here....


----------



## jasonsg (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome set Bobby! Had some gimmies, and some takers, a lot of hidden yardage. Appreciate your hard work and I liked the challenge!


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks. Yall know I try my best to give a shoot.. also all feed back good or bad is welcome.. it helps make a better course for everyone..


----------

